# Tuna trip. Crew wanted.



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking for a crew for a tuna trip out of freeport Tuesday-Wednesday. Will leave bridge bait in freeport at noon Tuesday, and will be back around noon Wednesday. I need three people with "floater" experience. You need your own gear/food and expect to share expenses. Mostly popping, jigging, chunking. PM if interested.
27 ' Seahunt Gamefish.
Radar
6 man liferaft
Plb
XM WX


----------

